# للبيع افضل انواع البرتقال وليمون مصرى للتصدير



## شركة خير مصر (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعلن شركة خير مصر للاستيراد والتصدير والتوريدات العامه
عن توافر لديها ليمون بنزهير – برتقال مصري
بكميات كبيرة واسعار ممتازة جدا
معبئة صناديق بشكل مميز
التعبئه حسب الطلب
متوفر لدينا جميع المقاسات
تم الفرز بأيدي خبراء
تعاملنا يجذب العميل ان ياتي لنا مرات عديده
بارك الله لنا ولكم الرزق والعمل
للتواصل 
[email protected]
[email protected]

00201286862409
00201203739322
0020235694819

واتس اب : 00201203739322
سكايب : khair.misr

​*


----------

